# New Stuff



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

So its 5:45am and i have yet to go to bed... you'll see quite a few new products up on our website and some out of stock items back in stock. Most of the things are listed under "new items" here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html

I'll try to get up some more stuff before i leave for vacation, but as always, feel free to shoot me a question if you have something specific you are looking for.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are some photos of some of the new things we have in stock, including this fun new knife- a Konosuke 240mm HD Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 6, 2011)

That Konosuke Gyuto is indeed fun. I'd like to give one of those a whirl, but not enough to buy one!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, so much cool stuff, not enough money!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

we have so much more either in but i havent had time to take pictures up and put up or on the way very soon... its been crazy busy over here


----------



## Kyle (Jun 6, 2011)

JBroida said:


> we have so much more either in but i havent had time to take pictures up and put up or on the way very soon... its been crazy busy over here


 
Any chance of that stuff going up before you leave for vacation or will it have to wait?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

it will have to wait... sorry. Also, some of it wont be going up until July 1st, when we are planning on opening our storefront... but at this point, thats just a few weeks away


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

wow... those kiritsuke shaped wa-gyutos didnt last long at all... thankfully more will be available soon


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 7, 2011)

JBroida said:


> wow... those kiritsuke shaped wa-gyutos didnt last long at all... thankfully more will be available soon


 
Well they look good! A little bit a belly, not dead flat which is nice. Thin like the HD gyutos?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah... thin like that

we asked for some belly cause i'm not such a big fan of the super flat ones (and also the customer who prompted the order also likes them that way  )


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 7, 2011)

Well...keep em that way! I don't like the super flat ones either, and I don't like normal Konosuke gyuto profile, so maybe this is finally the HD for me.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Jun 7, 2011)

Jon,

How many of the konosuke gyoto/kiritsuke's did you order? They didn't even last a day! Just wait until you put up the suisins...

The konosuke profile looks to be awesome for veg prep, I bet it can bust out juliennes and brunoise in no time; I can't wait to put it through it's paces! After I have some time with it, I'll put a full review up on JKI.


----------



## echerub (Jun 7, 2011)

HD kiritsuke gyuto!? Aw man! That didn't appear on the New Items list for me when I checked yesterday - otherwise I'd have picked one up on the spot!

Ah well. Gotta wait til the next shipment.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 7, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I don't like normal Konosuke gyuto profile


:eek2:
Ewe sew krazy:headbonk:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 7, 2011)

echerub said:


> HD kiritsuke gyuto!? Aw man! That didn't appear on the New Items list for me when I checked yesterday - otherwise I'd have picked one up on the spot!
> 
> Ah well. Gotta wait til the next shipment.


 
They were gone when I saw them, too.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 8, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> :eek2:
> Ewe sew krazy:headbonk:


 
In pictures, the tip looks up way too high (it is thin and nimble though) and the rest has too much belly. It almost appears to have no flat spot of any significant length. The only one I have handled was a white steel version and it was much flatter in person, but it had also been used and sharpened a lot. I have a different gyuto that mimics the kono profile pretty well and I just don't care for it. Oh well, more for you guys!

And Jon, when you get back from your vaca, you gotta give us some details on the Gesshin Hide cleaver!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> ...And Jon, when you get back from your vaca, you gotta give us some details on the Gesshin Hide cleaver!


 
+1


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> ... And Jon, when you get back from your vaca, you gotta give us some details on the Gesshin Hide cleaver!


 
+2


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> was much flatter in person


Indeed. Without breaking it out and measuring right now I would estimate that about 2/3 of of my edge is flat prior to curving up to the tip. That is the way it came, and is rather ideal by my standards. :EDance2:

On a similar note, I felt the Geshin Ginga gyuto looked like it had more belly than I would care for, so I asked Jon for a pic of the knife's edge flat on the board. It turns out the profile is much flatter than it appeared initially in the stock pics. Rather ideal actually.
So I've learned it's tough to make conclusive decisions about a profile based on a 2D representation. :doublebanghead:

Anyhow, you can PM me if you really want a better look at one. :thumbsup:


----------



## echerub (Jun 8, 2011)

Jon, pls let us know if a Gesshin Hide cleaver is coming down the road - I have to put aside some $ for it because there's no way I'd miss out on that one


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2011)

Gesshin Hide cleaver? I guess i could ask them to make sone 

We had a few of the kiritsuke-shaped gyutos in stock, but clearly i should have ordered more. Oh well, more have been ordered


----------



## Kyle (Jun 9, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Gesshin Hide cleaver? I guess i could ask them to make sone
> 
> We had a few of the kiritsuke-shaped gyutos in stock, but clearly i should have ordered more. Oh well, more have been ordered


 
I think I really want one of those kiritsuke gyutos with the specia order handle. Uh oh...hmy:


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> And Jon, when you get back from your vaca, you gotta give us some details on the Gesshin Hide cleaver!


 
+3

That's a great price point if it's a quality cleaver. How about something in carbon though?


----------



## echerub (Jun 9, 2011)

Sean, the new cleaver on there is from Jon's Gesshin Ginga line (I think). The one that we're now talking about (and greatly anticipating) is from the Gesshin Hide line.

I was eyeing the Ginga cleaver, but I'm gonna hold out for the Hide cleaver


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

ah I gotcha. I wouldn't know what the differences are really as I haven't been following Jon's stuff that closely. I'm sure it's great, but I didn't even know how I was gonna pay for that Shige cleaver when i got the note from So it was ready! I wish I had more of a budget for knives...


----------



## echerub (Jun 9, 2011)

If it's any consolation, it'll take a bit of time (but not 3 years) for Jon to get in the new cleavers  

Well, it's consolation for me due to the financial factor!

You'll have fun w the Shige cleaver in any case. That ought to help stave off knife lust for a little while. At least that's what theory says ought to happen


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I got a 240 gyuto too... But I don't think I'll be able to keep it financially speaking. Ealy had to tempt me with his petty knives too.

Jon all that stuff you got looks great, stones and accessories too.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Jun 10, 2011)

My Kiritsuke/gyoto came today and I've been messing around with it. All I have to say, it's amazing! It effortlessly glides through everything I've cut with it.


----------

